# Sandwich Bread...



## Otter (Apr 26, 2005)

Wifie (nickname Whitebread) is tired of me making banana nut, cinnamon raisin, honey whole wheat, caraway rye, etc. and has demanded a loaf of generic white sandwich bread. Does anyone have a bread machine recipe that would resemble (gulp!) Wonder Bread?


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2005)

LOL... nope.  But, ( and I hate to admit this) I really like wonderbread once in awhile.   

I'd say your wife is pretty lucky to have all that home made bread anytime she wants.


----------



## licia (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't have a good recipe for the white bread, but there is nothing better than a sandwich made with white bread toast, a little mayo, wonderful sliced tomatoes, salt and pepper - when you get in the mood for it. The homiest thing I can think of. Good luck finding a good recipe. There is a white bread recipe in the handmade bread thread by Shunka. Perhaps that is one you would enjoy.


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 26, 2005)

Otter, try the King Arthur Flour website: http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/  I'm always pleased with their results.

You're a good hubby!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 26, 2005)

I use the boxed variety of bread machine mixes called Country White - of which there are several varieties.

Here's a recipe from scratch too.

8 1/2 ounces warm water
3 cups bread flour
2 tablespoons dry milk
2 tablespoons sugar
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon canola oil
1 1/2 teaspoon yeast -- fast rise

or - 2 teaspoons active dry yeast

Basic or rapid cycle add liquid ingredients to pan. Add dry ingredients except yeast to pan. Tap pan to settle dry ingredients, then level ingredients, pushing some of the mixture into the corners. Place butter into corners of pan. Make a well in center of dry ingredients; add yeast. Lock pan into bread maker. 

Program for either basic or rapid rise and desired crust color, and do any other programing necessary.  

Start bread maker. When done, turn off and remove bread from pan. Cool on rack before slicing.

***Why do they even bother to say "cool on rack before slicing* 'cause we all know we're gonna tear a hunk of and slather it with butter!!!


----------



## Otter (Apr 26, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> ***Why do they even bother to say "cool on rack before slicing* 'cause we all know we're gonna tear a hunk of and slather it with butter!!!


I suspect that it is a plot of the  .


----------



## kadesma (Apr 26, 2005)

Otter said:
			
		

> Wifie (nickname Whitebread) is tired of me making banana nut, cinnamon raisin, honey whole wheat, caraway rye, etc. and has demanded a loaf of generic white sandwich bread. Does anyone have a bread machine recipe that would resemble (gulp!) Wonder Bread?


Otter, I'd be glad to trade ya even up...Your honey wheat and I'll go get some Wonder to send your wife  I'll lookthrough my bread machine book and see what I have..I've gone back to handmade, it helps me hit something ohter than my DH after a long day of grandkiddies 
kadesma


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 27, 2005)

KitchenAid's recipe is very much like my own hand-made recipe.  It comes out very good, better that "Wonder-Bread".  Just remember that the dough should be slightly dryer than gooey-sticky.  And you should use about 3 tbs. of oil per cup of flour to keep it moist and tender.  AFter that, everything else is the same.  

Oh, if you want it to come out very soft, let the dough sit for a couple of hours in the refrigerator to allow the gluten to relax a bit.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Apr 28, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Otter, try the King Arthur Flour website: http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/ I'm always pleased with their results.
> 
> You're a good hubby!


 
PA, thanks for sharing this site! I've got a loaf of the chocolate marbled walnut bread in the bread macine right now. The only thing I did diffrent was use pecans instead of walnuts because I didn't have any.
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/contentmgr/showdetails.php/id/47377


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 28, 2005)

You're welcome!  I always sub pecans when something calls for walnuts.  I like them a lot more.


----------



## bevkile (Apr 30, 2005)

Otter said:
			
		

> Wifie (nickname Whitebread) is tired of me making banana nut, cinnamon raisin, honey whole wheat, caraway rye, etc. and has demanded a loaf of generic white sandwich bread. Does anyone have a bread machine recipe that would resemble (gulp!) Wonder Bread?


 
My DH is the same. Soft and white. I love the varieties. Full of seeds and/or soured. He does like sourdough and salt rising. Both of which I don't have any luck with. My sour dough either didn't rise or turned purple from neglect. James Beard on Bread, put in a recipe in his book, but emphasized how difficult and unpredictable it was to make. He even said, "Good luck". 

We had a bakery in our small town, that made the most delicious and consistent Salt-rising bread. He shipped all over the US. That was 50 years ago.


----------

